# I have the 2005 Hoyt catalog



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*pics*

Can we see some pics?


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

So what is "new" for 2005 ?? Details now !!


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah pics if you can


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

I cant post any pictures, sorry, there are some new stuff though:

New Colors:
1. Fusion- which is blue with white lightning bolts, pretty rad looking.
2. Black Marble- which is a black fading into a gray color mixed into the black, similar to the silver flame color
3. Platnium- a all silver riser
4. Safari- has the target limbs but the riser is like a beige color, would be good for hunting or for a target color.

The style of the riser is a little different but the main harness of the riser is still the same.

One of the new bows that is out it called the V-tec and it is suppose to be one of the hottest bows of the year and I heard that maybe next year it might replace the Ultratec. The riser is almost the same as the Ultratec and the overall bow axel-to-axel is two inches shorter.

They also have a new bow called the Turbotec. It is only availible in the spiral cam and is really fast. The riser is pretty interesting in apperance, it has flames cut rigt out of the riser. 

There are new XT-4000 limbs but are only availible on 

They are no longer going to be using the Simms Limb savers and are now using new vibration dampeners that are going in the same place as the old limb savers. The new ones are 2 1/2 inches in length and look like a catapiller. They are called Alpha Shock.

Other new stuff is the Pro Fit Custom Grip. They have 4 grips that you can choose from to fit your individual grip

I guess thats all. If you want information on individual bows let me know.


----------



## flixo (Apr 3, 2004)

any new stuff for recurve?


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

Well im not familiar with their recurve line up, but according to their catalog that I have in my hands. The new recurve they have is the Gamemaster which is on their website. They have the Aerotec, Matrix, and the Gold Medalists still. They have new limbs. #1 is called the M1 carbon Foam Technology Limbs and 
#2 are the CRX Torsion Carbon STructure Limbs 
#3 are the Epic Limbs. 
Sorry if i were no use to you


----------



## flixo (Apr 3, 2004)

thank you very much for the info


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks thats great --- so what 2004 bows have been dropped from the line ? What about the "Elite" shoot-thru bows, are they continuing with them ?


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

yes, they are keeping the Ultraelite and the Proelite in the line up. Im not sure what bows they are dropping but here is a list of the bows in the catalog:
1. Vtec (new)
2. Xtec
3. Vipertec
4. Turbotec (new)
5. Ultratec
6. Protec
7. Ultraelite and Proelite
8. Sabertec
9. Sierratec
10. Ultrasport
11. Ultramag
12. Banshee
13. Rintec


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Bewdy -- so the Turbotec must replace the Supertec !

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Sabertec and Rintec are new as well !


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

And I guess the Vtec must replace the Razortec ??


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

> There are new XT-4000 limbs but are only availible on


you did not finish the sentence. What size are they?.............ck


----------



## Isao (Oct 26, 2002)

*Recurve bow*

How about 2005 Recurve bow?


----------



## Isao (Oct 26, 2002)

*Recurve bow*

Sorry I can get info form hit the spot.
Thank you !!


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

what speed is the turbotec?????


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

clayking said:


> *you did not finish the sentence. What size are they?.............ck *


Clayking....Rumor has it that they are the same size as the XT3000's were in 2001.....I can't remember if they were 16.5" or 17".
I also heard they dropped the LXpro limbs.


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry guys...

The XT-4000 limbs are only available on the Protec, Ultraelite, and Proelite. These limbs are longer than the 3000 in length of 17 inches

I forgot to mention the other limbs that are new and they are the ZR-100, they are available on Vtec, and Vipertec


The 2005 recurve is called the Gamemaster and is hoyts hunting recurve bow

The turbotec goes 330 fsi i.b.o


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

2001 XT3000 were 16.5", 1" longer than the 2002+ version

Dave Cousins was using them this summer


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Lightspeed, the speed of the Turbotec won't help you next year, you will be shooting with the big boys,unless you turn chicken and hide under a rock for a year.


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

*Xtec & Vtec*

Can you post some specification on Xtec & Vtex? also what grip on both the bows?

Thanks


----------



## pantera294 (Sep 10, 2004)

*new Hoyt bows*

Can you post the IBO's for the new model's ?


----------



## DEVILHORSE (Jun 10, 2004)

Somebody has got to have a digital camera, take some pic's!


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

The specs on the vtec are as follows:
axel to axel: 35 1/2"
Reflex Geometry: 1 1/4"
Brace Height: 7"
Draw Weight Hunting: 40-80#
Draw Weight Target: 30-80#
Mass Weight: 4 lb.

The specs on the xtec are as follows:
axel to axel: 35 1/2"
Reflex Geometry: 1 1/4"
Brace Height: 7"
Draw Weight Hunting: 40-80#
Draw Weight Target: 30-80#
Mass Weight: 4 lb.

The ibo's on the vtec is 305 fps. On the Turbotec: 330fps.

The new grips that are availible are the Standard, High wrist, Side plates, and Accugrip. The Side Plates is the grip with the two peices of wood that get bolted onto either side of the riser. It is the grip that are on all Hoyt bows currently. The new ones are the Standard, High wrist, and Accugrip. The name alone explains the first two new ones. They are designed for that paticular grip style. Im not sure on the Accugrip though; sorry.


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks Hit The Spot*

Thanks for your help. I have one more question on Xtec & Vtec. Are both have XT1000 limbs?


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

The XT-1000 are only availible on Vtec, Xtec, and Vipertec


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks*

Looking like Vtec & Xtec are similar bows.


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks*

Looking like Vtec & Xtec are similar bows.


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

The Vtec is more like the Ultratec and I heard that the Vtec might replace the Ultratec next year.


----------



## quickdrawkinker (Feb 13, 2004)

So what are the specs on the Turbotec? Thanks for the info!


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

the specs on the turbotec are as follows:
axel to axel: 35 1/2"
reflex geometry: 2"
brace height: 6"
draw weigth hunting: 40-80#
draw weight target: 30-80#
mass wight: 3 lb. 15 oz.


----------



## DEVILHORSE (Jun 10, 2004)

Come on, it's not like Hoyt is building the "A" bomb! Post some pic's, this top secret stuff is going way to far! Maybe I have to do it like this, Idare you to post the pic's! No, I double dog dare you to post the pic's!


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

Well at least it sounds like they kept the Protec in the lineup.


----------



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

*2005 Hoyt catalog*

Howdy! I'm calling your bluff! You don't have the catalog! You have till midnight to show us your hand (pics for proof) Preferably the differences from last years to this years bows. I"M CALLING YOUR BLUFF!!! Happy Hunting!


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

You're funny. Trust me, there was a representative from Hoyt that was in my local archery shop on tuesday and I stoped by and picked up a catalog. Do you think im just making up all of these specs off the top of my head?


----------



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

*1 1/2 hours left!*

Howdy! 1 1/2 hours left to go! You can scan some pics can't ya?


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

if i could take a picture i would, i actually can take a pic with my phone but the picture will look terrible. better than nothin though
hold on a min....


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry guys, i tried but i failed. Trust me, everything that i have said is true, you'll be eating your words when you see the catalog yourself


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

For Pete's sake doesn't anybody have a scanner!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*15,000+ AT members ....................*

and not 1 owns a scanner ???

Someone PM me when Pics are up so I don't keep wasting my time reading this thread !!!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I have a scanner..... but not the catalog


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a scanner, and will have the catalog next week,
i hope some one is faster 

//Jari


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

What the max. draw length for the Turbotec?


----------



## DEVILHORSE (Jun 10, 2004)

This guy is not for real is he??


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

are you talking about me?


----------



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Apologies I beleive you have it Cause I do too!!*

Howdy! I have a catalog! AND I have a Scanner! Lets hope they all work together!


----------



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Turbotec*

Turbotec, max DL is 30" it's a spiral cam only.


----------



## xmeister (Jun 11, 2002)

*colors?*

Do they still have red, blue, purple, flag, flame and silver flame?


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Got the catalog today from my dealer. No scanner though. Nothing to crazy in hear but def worth a looksie.


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

*2005 hoyts PICTURES*

go to www.texasbowhunter.com CLICK discussions- then click Campfire the scanned pictures are posted there............


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

Not the best pics in the world, but if the new protec looks anything like this, i'm not getting one. Ik looks like it's torn apart or something...
Also the new grip looks way to big.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Get out the grinder and get rid of them sharp points!  
Lusch atleast now they have an option for the grip. Me I would just shoot without one right off the riser.  but that is just me.


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

Nino said:


> *Get out the grinder and get rid of them sharp points!
> Lusch atleast now they have an option for the grip. Me I would just shoot without one right of the riser.  but that is just me. *


You can still get the sideplates. This looks like an Aspen with Cam 1/2 .


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Is that 330fps with spiral cams I'm reading?


----------



## HoytShooter88 (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Cobaltline (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pics*

Turbotec


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*hoyts*

well if they are putting the abortions on the new risers, its time to look at going to another company. the turbo looks ok bot the protec is sad.


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow.. that ProTec looks horrible. And what's with the little flame things on the TurboTec. How cheesy looking is that!?


----------



## Cobaltline (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pics2*

Vtec


----------



## Cobaltline (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pics3*

Ultratec


----------



## Cobaltline (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pics4*

Cams


----------



## Cobaltline (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pics5*

Limb


----------



## Cobaltline (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pics6*

Colors


----------



## flixo (Apr 3, 2004)

cobaltline, do you mind posting the page on recurve limbs? thanks in advance.....


----------



## pantera294 (Sep 10, 2004)

*05 Hoyt bows*

sorry guys, I was expecting a little more, flames on a hunting bow? I think I still like the Supertec.


----------



## pantera294 (Sep 10, 2004)

*05 Hoyt bows*

sorry guys, maybe I was expecting a little more than should, flames on a hunting bow? will need to see one up close before I make any decisions, it may be another brand for me. Just my opinion, other people may really like the new models, and I am sure they will shoot great, but I like a nice looking bow also.


----------



## npk (Mar 3, 2003)

*Grip???*

I love the 2004 Ultratec grip. 

Not sure if the 2005 ProFit grip will give me option to keep the same grip on my 2005 Ultratelite??


----------



## Cobaltline (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pics7*

Recurve Limbs


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Sorry, but don't you think that those little "flames" that are machined into the riser will be like tuning forks???


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm sorry...forgive my ignorance, but what is the point of having a short brace height bow in the turbotec with speeds of 330fps and 6inches of brace height, when you have a sub 38 inch protec, with the same speed, but with an 8 1/8 inch brace hieght? I don't know about you all...but I think the protec is gonna be a huge hit. Seriously, all I hear people say is that they want a speed bow with a huge brace. That protec is it. But the batmam style riser does need to calm down a little.


----------



## quickdrawkinker (Feb 13, 2004)

Can somebody please verify what the IBO is on the Protec? When I first read it I thought the same thing--that it said 330. Is that what it really specs out? or does it say 310??? It's kind of blurry on my screen.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

The rated speed for last years Protec w/ Spiral cams and XT2000 limbs was 305. Although from the picture it does look like 330, if that is the case I am sure it is a type-O. I don't have a catalog in front of me to verify.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

330 can't be , the Ultratec with the same ata but lower brace height should do 315 , so the protec cause of it's shortes power stroke should be around 300 to maybe 305 but not more .Also look at the Turbotec , he's "SHOULD" do 330 with one inch shorter bh like the ultra , therefore i think 330 for the Pro can't be possible .


----------



## old_rogue (Oct 1, 2004)

*no new hoyt for me..*

I love my 03 ultratec and was looking forward to buying a new protec this year but YUKK!!!!!!!

its ugly but i have too agree with the fellow who said the flames were cheesy....my god, what has hoyt done????

they are better then this..they didn't have to do that "cheesy" crap to there bows......too bad..


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

My Hoyt catalog on the Protec reads:

Cam & 1/2 - 24.5"-33" 300 fps fps IBO

Spiral cam & 1/2 - 25"-32" 310 fps IBO


Not sure why the one picture looks like it says 330.


----------



## Stump Jumper (Oct 16, 2002)

I trade every year. looks like I will hang on to my 2004 UltraTec this year. I am shocked to say the least. I just wander who at Hoyt came up with this line? It is a saddddddd day for the 2005 Hoyt.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

I am glade that I brought a 2004 supertec the turbotec sucks. Looks like the kind of bow a 10 year old would want. All the other new models with the tits look crap too. I think hoyt has mucked up big time.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

Just following along here fellas.
It looks like the VTEC looks the best, along w/ the ULTRATEC. I don't know about that Super or TurboTEC though.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I was going to buy a Turbotec to replace the Supertec I traded in on one of my Ultratec. but after seeing the pics. Mathews or Bowtech are looking good.


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

I've seen the catalog too, and found one thing to be remarkable. The Ultratec, hoyt's best selling bow, has droped 6 fps, compared to last year's bow to 302 fps.
The protec has gained 4 fps to 300 fps, due to (among other things) a 1/2" decrease in bowlength (38" vs 37 1/2").

What is the point of getting an Ultratec? From own exprerience I can tell you that the protec is so much more stable, and now it's even faster than ever before. The 2 fps more speed from the ultratec doesn't make up for the reflex handle design.
I ordered my protec yesterday, and I think many ultratec shooters will do the same this year.


----------



## Scully (Sep 17, 2002)

*Turbotec*

I wonder if Hoyt will have a Turbotec option without the bino hangers.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

PURKA: I thought you told me that you would never buy another bowtech again.:


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Lightspeed, when I was a Prison Officer, the prisoners had a saying. " If you can be conned, you can be ..............."


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

How much are the M1's gonna cost? Same of more then the G3's?


----------



## Cobaltline (Oct 22, 2004)

*Pics 8*

Elite Bows


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Can you post some pix of the ProElite and UltraElite ??

thanks


----------



## ballagh (Oct 25, 2004)

Just got my catalog on Sat. Hoyt has some pretty awesome stuff for this season. I'm thinking ProElite black marble, and turbotec fusion. I think this will be a expensive year for me.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*2005 Hoyts*

Just viewed the pictures. Yikes, what did Hoyt do to their risers?!!! I was seriously thinking about a Protec since rumor had it the Triax pocket was being added. Holy #@*! it looks horrible! The one thing I don't understand. Wouldn't you think the dipping process would be harder around all those extra points and edges? From a manufacturing point of view, it looks like they made things tougher on themselves. Oh well, I think I will stick with my 2004 Ultratec. Sorry Hoyt, I don't know who decided on these changes, but you missed the boat big time!!!


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

*new Hoyt bows are too ugly*

I was thinking of buying a new bow this year and it was down to a Hoyt or a Martin. These new Hoyts don't look good to me at all. The colors are ok, but the risers are too darned ugly! Looks like a red flame martin shadowcat nitrous x for me!


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I ordered mine, Protec fusion I was told this is one sweet looking bow.


----------



## aimsmall (Apr 8, 2004)

*Other new things in the Hoyt catalog*

Did anyone happen to notice that Hoyt has a new staff shooter???? Alicia McHenry has decided to shoot for Hoyt now... This ought to be interesting... Top men's shooters, top women's shooters... Sounds good to me!!!!!


----------



## moorebeans (Oct 28, 2004)

*M1 vs G3*

The M1's look just like the G3's but with an orange core instead of a greed core.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

I heard Jack Wallace has joined Hoyt as well !


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Here are picture of the Hoyt 2005 stock in compare.


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

The Protec riser looks better in person then in the pictures, I didn't care for it looking at the pictures but once you can take a look at it, it's looks good


----------

